# Cardi and Hat for Scotlyn - knit



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Scotlyn is a Scottish name and the female version of Scott.

Sleeve from underarm to cuff = 14.5 cm 
Length of garment from neck to bottom edge of bottom = 26 cm..

Price : $5

Link to pattern : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardi-and-hat-for-scotlyn


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful. You do such a nice job and I love seeing your pictures. What a cute name.thanks for sharing.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Omg!!!!what a great job you have done


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

P.s. I luv that name...too!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful set... and I love the name Scotlyn!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I enjoy seeing the pictures. Thank you for sharing. 


DianneD


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

A lovely sweater set to go with a lovely name. I hadn't heard the
name Scotlyn before, but I like it very much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. Like that pattern stitch--can you share it?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just bought the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I know I will demonstrate my knitting ignorance by asking this- but I need to know. If we've managed the famous all-in-one top down (you shared with us all,) would we be able to handle this? Is it top down as well? So sweet!

The name is lovely. Being from "Nova Scotia" (which literally translates as "New Scotland") you can well imagine that I was raised in a province with many Scottish geographical and cultural features. Nova Scotia is on the east coast of Canada. This name is very appealing. I am about to learn to "reborn dolls," I will use this name for the first that I am particularly pleased with.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely set.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really sweetxx


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That is just so sweet!


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Like this very much! What is the age/size of the cardi?


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it. Faved it. Will get to it soon, I hope. Thank you for posting


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I know I will demonstrate my knitting ignorance by asking this- but I need to know. If we've managed the famous all-in-one top down (you shared with us all,) would we be able to handle this? Is it top down as well? So sweet!
> 
> The name is lovely. Being from "Nova Scotia" (which literally translates as "New Scotland") you can well imagine that I was raised in a province with many Scottish geographical and cultural features. Nova Scotia is on the east coast of Canada. This name is very appealing. I am about to learn to "reborn dolls," I will use this name for the first that I am particularly pleased with.


Yes its top down and not difficult at all. If you can do the all-in-one, then you can do this one. Glad you like the name. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

fitzee said:


> Like this very much! What is the age/size of the cardi?


0-3 months will try to make it bigger soon BUT if you have a pattern already for a larger size, then use those stitch counts for this pattern...


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Diane D said:


> 0-3 months will try to make it bigger soon BUT if you have a pattern already for a larger size, then use those stitch counts for this pattern...


Thank you!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome... perfect stitching...


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

What a pretty pattern and unusual unique name.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet, lovely pattern.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Kudos. Great pattern. Just put it in my favorites list to knit. THANK YOU, DIANE.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I know I will demonstrate my knitting ignorance by asking this- but I need to know. If we've managed the famous all-in-one top down (you shared with us all,) would we be able to handle this? Is it top down as well? So sweet!
> 
> The name is lovely. Being from "Nova Scotia" (which literally translates as "New Scotland") you can well imagine that I was raised in a province with many Scottish geographical and cultural features. Nova Scotia is on the east coast of Canada. This name is very appealing. I am about to learn to "reborn dolls," I will use this name for the first that I am particularly pleased with.


Are you saying that your name is Lovely or you will be naming your first reborn baby Lovely? I'm a bit confused... I'm asking because my eldest daughters name is Lovely Saliha, and being a bit partial to that name, I think that name would be perfect for your first Newborn.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful sweater set and I love the name Scotlyn.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I was actually speaking of "Scotlyn," but I have to say I think "Lovely" is sweet as well. I believe I've heard it before, but can't quite place where. May I borrow the name for a reborn later?
\


sevolnam said:


> Are you saying that your name is Lovely or you will be naming your first reborn baby Lovely? I'm a bit confused... I'm asking because my eldest daughters name is Lovely Saliha, and being a bit partial to that name, I think that name would be perfect for your first Newborn.


----------

